# Cigar Transmission Threads



## Fibonacci (Apr 18, 2011)

I am thinking about trying to make my first kitless and would like to use a cigar transmission.  Unfortunately, the threads are shallow enough that I can't get any of my measuring tools into it.

Anyone know what they are off hand?


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 18, 2011)

Use a cigar coupler and modify it.


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone sell just cigar couplers?  I have only seen them in kits.


----------



## renowb (Apr 18, 2011)

Check Woodnwhimsies


----------



## soligen (Apr 18, 2011)

I measured it at M8 x .5 but I haven't tried it. In ansi 5/16 x 48 TPI _might_ be close enough and available as a non special order (KBC Tool,has the ansi part number 1-368-12-48, but double check), so a lot cheaper.

5/16 and 8mm are very very close to each other, but the .5 equates to about 51 TPI vs 48 on the ansi thread. 

I looked up all the info a few weeks ago and wrote it down, but havent bought or tried it.

Edit in. the 5/16 by 48 TPI Die is $9.05 at KBC


----------



## mredburn (Apr 18, 2011)

victor tool has the metric die m8x.5 
http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/victor/subdepartments/Metric-Dies/1390.html

they also have a $25.00 minimum order but you almost always end up with more. 
Mike


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 19, 2011)

I run my die of m8x.5 for the coupler and it works just fine. The nib end is also m8 but it is .75 threads instead of .5 threads.  These size taps and dies are not expensive, they are very common sizes.


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 19, 2011)

I will see if my kit has the m8x.5.

I have been assuming that the transmission is the same for cigar pens, polaris/trident pens, and a couple others that look about the same.

Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## soligen (Apr 19, 2011)

I wouold not make that assumption.  Test the transmissions with the cigar parts to see.

I cant speak to these kits specifically as I dont have any, but all the other transmissions I 've tried are different. Anything based on an 8mm tube will be smaller for sure.  I checked the Aero, LE ROI, and a PSI Premium Designer, non of which match the cigar.

The Premium Designer looks just like the cigar transmission, but its a little smaller.

Its been a long time since I've made one, but arn't the Trident/Polaris press fit instead of screw in?


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 19, 2011)

The transmission on the trident presses into the coupler, but it is also threaded on the inside like a cigar or sierra.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't assume anything at all...but I do think some of them are different. I have several sierra trannies and they are male threads, not female threads and they use a non-standard tap..I don't recall the tap size, I'd have to look it up, but it's something like an 8.6x1 maybe.


----------

